# Best cleaner/protectant for doors and dash..?



## tmath11 (Feb 18, 2013)

What do you guys use to keep up the shine on your black doors and dash? Armor All is okay, but it leaves everything super greasy. I love the deep black look of the plastics. It looks healthy. I just don't know what to use to keep it looking that way.


----------



## trevor_geiger (Nov 29, 2012)

tmath11 said:


> What do you guys use to keep up the shine on your black doors and dash? Armor All is okay, but it leaves everything super greasy. I love the deep black look of the plastics. It looks healthy. I just don't know what to use to keep it looking that way.


I used to use armor all on my interior pieces of my 2002 monte carlo, but since I've owned the Cruze I would just take my shammy after drying my car off with it and put it in some warm water and ring it out and just do my whole interior with it. It keeps it looking clean and healty for a little while. Then again I like to wash my car every two weeks whenever I can. Just do some research on car interior detailing products and compare man.


----------



## tecollins1 (Nov 6, 2011)

All "Ice" products (made my turtle wax) are very good


Sent from AutoGuide.com App


----------



## spacedout (Dec 7, 2010)

I like the shine look, but hate to drive in a car with a shiny dash. Creates glare all over the windshield when it is sunny out. does this not bother anyone else? 

I just use a micro fiber cloth(dry)to get off all the dust and add no products. I do use a lint roller to clean the cloth parts of the dash.


----------



## dfwcowboy (May 11, 2013)

tmath11 said:


> What do you guys use to keep up the shine on your black doors and dash? Armor All is okay, but it leaves everything super greasy. I love the deep black look of the plastics. It looks healthy. I just don't know what to use to keep it looking that way.


Armor All Original uses mineral oil as the protectant and also includes cleaners which clean the surface. If you apply it too heavily, it can produce a greasy surface. I use only a small amount, and buff any excess off with a microfiber towel.

AA Natural Finish Detailer is water based. It's really just a cleaner without a protectant.

303 Aerospace Protectant is water based. It cleans and protects.


----------



## Farmboy (Apr 21, 2013)

Armor All is mostly water. Might as well just save your money and use warm water.


----------



## BladeOfAnduril (Apr 27, 2012)

I use meguiers ultimate protectant. It's good stuff, as is Mothers protectant. 

Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## Nosman (Apr 28, 2013)

I'll give my vote for 303 Aerospace Protectant as well. In all my years of selling all kinds of different product, this stuff still stands out. Ditto on Armor All being WAY too greasy.


----------



## SkullCruzeRS (Nov 3, 2011)

I also just started using 303 Aerospace. Goes on nice and easy with a microfiber towel and leaves a satin type finish with no excess.


----------



## Ru5ty (Jun 20, 2012)

dish soap and warm water, clean as a whistle and does not dry and crack your plastic, ive been using it for 10 months now and its great, no slippy greasy residue after wiping and no odour.


----------



## 2013Cruze (Aug 4, 2012)

Ru5ty said:


> dish soap and warm water, clean as a whistle and does not dry and crack your plastic, ive been using it for 10 months now and its great, no slippy greasy residue after wiping and no odour.


What brand of dish soap do you use?

Or does it matter.


----------



## xpeacemaker (Feb 11, 2013)

Regular soap and water is good for cleaning, but it won't protect the interior from UV damage.

Just mentioned this in another thread:
I would suggest purchasing any product from a professional detailing website like detailersdomain, autogeek, detailedimage. I say this because many of the over the counter products like Armorall use a lot of grease in the product to obtain a shiny appearance, but it leaves behind a slimy/slick surface. When you purchase your car, the interior is not shining like an oil spill, it's matte black and CLEAN. 

A few products I know off the top of my head are 1Z Cockpit & Poorboy's Natural Look. They both leave a very nice matte black look and dry to the touch. They clean and protect (UV) the interior. Also have some hydrophobic properties to protect against spills. 

If you guys are serious about learning about what the best methods and products are for your cars, check out a detailing forum like Autopia or detailersdomain. There are many more out there, but those are two I frequent.


----------

